# Liquid palm oil???



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

Yesterday I opened an 8-pound container of palm oil from Bulk Apothecary, and it was completely liquid. Checked it this morning, still liquid. (The temperature's in the 70's here in Pennsylvania) Called the company, and the representative told me to get it cold, that it should solidify. I have had that bucket in the fridge for eight hours, and it is still mostly liquid. This is not acting like any palm oil I've ever used, it was always solid at most temperatures. Am I being anal about this, or should I be concerned?


----------



## MF-Alpines (Mar 29, 2010)

I wouldn't worry about except for the fact that you put it in the fridge and it didn't firm up. HHhhhmmmmm. Don't know. Odd.


----------



## tmfinley (Feb 21, 2008)

I would be worried it wasn't really palm.


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Ditto. We use a lot of palm and have never had it go liquid. Soft, yes. And the few times we've melted more than we use it solidifies on it's own.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

OK, called the company again, they said it was definitely palm oil, and to put it back in the fridge. So after about 7 hours, it finally solidified. I'll take it back out and see what it does at room temperature. It it goes liquid again, I'm sending it back. If it stays solid, I'll probably try using it. I would just really hate to waste the rest of the ingredients if it's bad. Oh, decisions, decisions!!


----------



## H Diamond Farms (Jun 3, 2011)

If it's real Palm I wouldn't imagine it being liquid for that long. Kinda strange!


----------



## hsmomof4 (Oct 31, 2008)

That is very weird. Though I did just read an article about palm's melting point that said that it wasn't as "sharp" as that of something like coconut, and that it could be liquid or solid or some combination of both over a wider range of temperatures. I've never seen that happen myself, though.


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

This is driving me nuts - went to liquid again yesterday afternoon - solid this morning. Wish it would make up its mind so I can decide what to do with it. Bulk Apothecary sent me a return label if I decide to send it back . . . what would you as experienced soapers do?


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

Does it have anything to do with the temp of your house? Did you use the oven or leave it near a sunny window?


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

It's sitting on my counter in the kitchen - temperature yesterday was upper 70's, a little cooler today. The palm oil I had bought awhile ago has stayed completely solid under the same conditions - no melting at all.


----------



## jdavenport (Jul 19, 2012)

I would send it back... You don't want a whole batch that melts in the soap dish. Time to chew the companies ear a little bit


----------



## sherridi (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks everyone so much for your input!!


----------

